# Which comes first-floor or vanity?



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd say put the tile down then the vanity. If you ever change the vanity you have the floor under it.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

what will the vanity be bolted to?

the wall?

I guess that would work, but buying the additional sq footage of tile waiting to change the bathroom years down the road is a waste IMHO.

But then again, it will be easier to lay with less cuts...


either or I guess


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Good advice from both. Thanks. I'm going to take the middle road- avoid extra cuts by just laying tile up through the bottom of the vanity and under the sides also so it's nice and stable and looks like it goes all the way through. The vanity (of course) is bolted to the wall studs. Thanks again.


Florcraft said:


> what will the vanity be bolted to?
> 
> the wall?
> 
> ...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't like the idea of a vanity sitting in a hole created by tile. It makes too good of a place for standing water to go. You will always get water in a kitchen or bath.


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the wise words, all well considered. The cost of tile is negligible compared to the peace of mind bestowed by a watertight floor. I'll tile all the way through.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

If the cabintry is particle board, as most are, seal the bottom edges with old varnish or some other sealer. Glue plastic strips to the undersides before installing. These steps will really save you when the flood comes.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree, the same should be done for toilets. Tile around the flange and then set the toilet. Like previously stated if you ever wanted to change your'e fixtures you wont have to deal with tile that may have been discontinued.


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, all- the shower is framed, pan is in, all will be mudded tomorrow and next day, I think, then I'll tile that floor. Then plumbing, vanity, sinks, toilet, fixtures, tiling shower. I'm going to do a cool hand plaster job on the walls. ..gosh, I just love this.


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Glue plastic strips to the undersides before installing. 

What kind of plastic strips? I've never heard of such a thing but you're the pro and I want to do it right. Thanks.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I used to use the tap-in plastic furiture glides and shim the cabinets with the plastic wedges used for toilets. I now use plastic vertical blinds ripped through a tablesaw. Anything that won't wick water to keep the cabinets up and out of the water.
You have to expect the worst but even just mopping can introduce a certain amount of water to the cabinets where they contact the floor.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Teetor, that is a great idea. I can't tell you how many bathrooms I've been into where there is water damage on the side of the vanities.Now what do you do with the small gap that has been created? Do you leave it open or maybe seal it with some clear silicone?It's funny here in MA it is plumbing code to seal the base of a toilet where it meets the floor. I have never seen it enforced it usually comes down cosmetics. Most people like that free standing look... kinda like a pedestal leg. I've pulled many a toilet and seen some really bad conditions! At least today you don't see a lot of heavy mopping with new products like swifter. 

Thanks for the new idea,

John


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

In my house there's a lot of mopping and I don't use Swiffer mops because it steams me to be throwing away a mophead. So, do you seal the gap with caulk?

By the way, in case you're ever asked, the best mop on the planet is the Bissell Steam Mop. Cleanest clean you ever saw, no chemicals-water only, so no residue of any kind, and the mophead's washable. I'd pay any price for this product but it's only about $70. If you have a big house (I do) buy several mopheads.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

It is hard to argue against applying a small bead of caulk around the base of the toilet and vanity. There are so many colors of tile,grout, fixtures that trying to find caulking to match might be difficult. Clear caulk is always a safe bet. 

I've never heard of anyone getting "steamed" over the swifter and resolving it by purchasing a "steamer".







Thanks for the info I've heard the new steamers are great for all around cleaning and when you leave the house you should be wrinkle-free!!


----------



## CarpenterDon (Jun 28, 2005)

I caulk around all tubs, showers, toilets, and vanities in bathrooms that I remod.

Especially around toilets. If they leak, it keeps the water contained to the toilet area.

I always seal the bottom of vanities or any wooden structure that meets the floor with polyurethane (3 coats for assurance.)


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

I think caulking around a toilet should be based on asthetics only. If caulk is requested, leave the back open. If the toilet develops a leak you will know before it results in major water damage.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

CarpenterDon said:


> I caulk around all tubs, showers, toilets, and vanities in bathrooms that I remod.
> 
> Especially around toilets. If they leak, it keeps the water contained to the toilet area.
> 
> I always seal the bottom of vanities or any wooden structure that meets the floor with polyurethane (3 coats for assurance.)


I forgot to mention when I caulk around toilets I don't caulk in the back (about 2 inches). If the wax ring starts to leak it gives the water a place to go and hopefully it is easier to detect. If you totally seal it especially a second floor toilet, you won't know it is leaking until it stains the ceiling below. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Anyone who has ever picked up a commode that has been sealed and later leaked knows what they are talking about. The stench will permeate the house and MAY go away in a day or two. Here, we get these little, nematode looking things that want to slither all over the place.
I would definitely not recommend sealing the entire base.


----------



## Meari (Jul 6, 2005)

When you say you seal, do you mean you put polyurethane on the bottoms of the vanities before installation?



CarpenterDon said:


> I caulk around all tubs, showers, toilets, and vanities in bathrooms that I remod.
> 
> 
> Especially around toilets. If they leak, it keeps the water contained to the toilet area.
> ...


----------

